# [SOLVED] Company of heroes, NAT negotiation error



## CsRobertHUN (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello!

I purchased the company of heroes gold edition two days ago. Since then I haven't been able to play online because If i want to join someone than the NAT negotiation issue appears on the screen. I have no idea what to do.

so far:

I disabled the firewall, and the trend micro security as well.
I tried direct connection with the modem but it didn't work.
I tried to set the port but it didn't work very well. maybe I didn't do it alright.


Otherwise I've got an SMC WBR14-3GN wireless router.

I would be grateful to you for helping.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes, NAT negotiation error*

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*
CoH multiplayer servers shut down. There's a free-to-play version available I think.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes, NAT negotiation error*

Depending on the make and model your modem may be part of the issue in not allowing you access. On the Status page of your router, you should see the LAN address of the router listed, as well as the WAN/Internet IP address. Compare the WAN/Internet IP address to the address listed at Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model - PortForward.com. Are they the same or different?


----------



## CsRobertHUN (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Company of heroes, NAT negotiation error*

Hello.

Thank you for helping me, but I managed to solve to problem.
The only thing i had to do is to enable the Demilitarized Zone (DMZ) that enables a specified host PC on the local network to access the Internet without any firewall protection. After all I was able to join every servers.

On the other hand, I did not find my model on the portforward.com.
I also download the PfConfig program that can set the port automatically.
Otherwise the software could not identify my router.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes, NAT negotiation error*

We're glad to hear the problem is solved. You can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------

